# Marriott Ko Olina Honolulu Hawaii studio $500



## goodjobwm (Jun 20, 2014)

Marriott Ko Olina Honolulu Hawaii
Size: studio
Checkin: August 2, 2014
Checkout: August 9, 2014

Asking $500


----------



## Carlson (Jun 23, 2014)

*Ko Olina*

Hi, have you sold your Ko Olina week?  If not, would you consider $400.  Many thanks.  Colette


----------



## goodjobwm (Jun 24, 2014)

Carlson said:


> Hi, have you sold your Ko Olina week?  If not, would you consider $400.  Many thanks.  Colette



What number can I call you ? Send me a private msg. Thx


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 24, 2014)

I know that I'm probably sticking my nose in where it doesn't belong, but $500 for a week seems very reasonable.  Actually it is a bargain.  I'm hoping that Collett increases her offer to you.


----------



## lilhwn2 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Ko'olina*

Are those dates set in stone or flexible? I am looking for anything in Hawaii between July 25-Aug 3. Also, how many people does the suite accomodate?

Thank you!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 1, 2014)

lilhwn2 said:


> Are those dates set in stone or flexible? I am looking for anything in Hawaii between July 25-Aug 3. Also, how many people does the suite accomodate?
> 
> Thank you!



I can't answer for the owner on the first two questions, but on the issue of # of people, it is listed in Interval as sleeps 2 with privacy and 4 total.  It probably has a king bed and a pull-out mattress in the couch.


----------



## byeloe (Jul 1, 2014)

I believe that this unit has been taken.  At least it was last week when I tried to book it


----------

